# Moderne Zombie Filme



## Stress05 (20. Juni 2009)

So ich bin ein leidenschaftlicher zombi fan ^^ da ich die alten filme nicht so gut finde wie die modern bin ich auf der suche nach Guten Modern zombi filme.


gesehen hab ich schon
Resident Evil1-3
land of the dead
Dawn of Dead 
28 days later
28 Weeks later


So nun die frage gibt es noch mehr modern zombi filme oder war es das schon alle und auf Google bin nicht nicht fündig geworden vielleicht weiss einer nicht so bekannten?


----------



## Haxxler (20. Juni 2009)

Planet Terror kann ich dir empfehlen.


----------



## Night falls (20. Juni 2009)

Planet Terror
[&#9679;REC]
Day of the dead
Diary of the Dead
Dead Snow
Resident Evil 1-4

Um ein paar zu nennen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (20. Juni 2009)

bah Planet Terror is so schlecht  ;D


----------



## Haxxler (20. Juni 2009)

Planet Terror is geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Is halt so geil übertrieben alles ^^


----------



## Stress05 (20. Juni 2009)

puh danke für die Tipps [&#9679;REC] ist schon mal auf der Einkaufs liste sieht sehr interessant aus der Trailer ! bei den andren informiere ich mich noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (20. Juni 2009)

Da ich nicht extra einen neuen Thread aufmachen will^^.
Kann mir jemand wirklich lustige Horrorfilme sagen ?


----------



## EspCap (20. Juni 2009)

Scary Movie 1-4, Shaun of the Dead, Braindead... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (20. Juni 2009)

Also ich persönlich finde ja Down of the Dead die alte Version besser.

Braindead kann ich dir empfehlen, obwohl es Recht alt ist, ist es meiner Meinung nach ein sehr guter Comedy-Zombiefilm


----------



## Haxxler (20. Juni 2009)

Tanz der Teufel 1 und 2 ist auch sehr lustig.


----------



## Night falls (21. Juni 2009)

> Tanz der Teufel 1 und 2 ist auch sehr lustig.


Und Teil 3 ist noch lustiger O:


----------



## Seph018 (24. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also Braindead ist wirklich super lustig .. der geilste Zombiefilm den ich wohl je gesehen hab! 
Danach kommt wohl Planet Terror, obwohl der paar fiese Szenen hat (Ich sag nur taube Hand+Autotür ~.~)
Und .. ja so richtig gute Zombiefilme, wo man Angst hat kenne ich leider nicht ..  wäre supi wenn noch jemand welche kennen würde ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (24. Juni 2009)

hab mir letztens Dairy of the Dead besorgt, wurde zwar schon hier erwähnt aber ich geb ein bissel feedback als extra^^
muss sagen, das er deutlich zu den besseren zombiefilmen zählt. mir hat vorallem die perspektive dabei gefallen. da man durch die kamera einer(später zwei) der portagonisten guckt, hat man immer das gefühl, mit in der gruppe zu stehen. da man so nie eine wirkliche draufsicht hat und nur in eine richtung blickt, wirkt alles noch beklämmender und man will sich eigentlich immer umsehen^^.
diary of the dead spielt in der selben timeline wie dawn of the dead und soll mit diesem zusammen eine 5er-serie bilden (land of the dead nicht, spielt nicht mehr in der zeitlinie). man bekommt sozusagen nochmal den ausbruch der zombie epidemie mit , aber auf eine andere weise mit anderen orten.


----------



## Stress05 (24. Juni 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> hab mir letztens Dairy of the Dead besorgt, wurde zwar schon hier erwähnt aber ich geb ein bissel feedback als extra^^
> muss sagen, das er deutlich zu den besseren zombiefilmen zählt. mir hat vorallem die perspektive dabei gefallen. da man durch die kamera einer(später zwei) der portagonisten guckt, hat man immer das gefühl, mit in der gruppe zu stehen. da man so nie eine wirkliche draufsicht hat und nur in eine richtung blickt, wirkt alles noch beklämmender und man will sich eigentlich immer umsehen^^.
> diary of the dead spielt in der selben timeline wie dawn of the dead und soll mit diesem zusammen eine 5er-serie bilden (land of the dead nicht, spielt nicht mehr in der zeitlinie). man bekommt sozusagen nochmal den ausbruch der zombie epidemie mit , aber auf eine andere weise mit anderen orten.



Ne frage was ist eine timeline ?  So wie ich das Verstehe sind gehören die 3 Filme Zusammen aber die Zeigen Verschieden Orten Einfache um die Selbe zeit? ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (24. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Ne frage was ist eine timeline ?  So wie ich das Verstehe sind gehören die 3 Filme Zusammen aber die Zeigen Verschieden Orten Einfache um die Selbe zeit? ^^


ne timeline also zeitlinie bezeichnet wann die geschehnisse stattfinden.
also ich meinte damit das dawn of the dead und diary of the dead zur selben zeit spielen. gut zu sehen an einem statement im fernsehen(im film) das in beiden teilen vor kommt. in dawn of the dead sehen es die überlebenden im mediamarkt und bei dairy of the dead auf dem fernseher im caravan


----------



## Stress05 (24. Juni 2009)

Ach So alles Klar danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (25. Juni 2009)

Planet Terror...

Day of the Dead 2008 kannste knicken...für mich als Zombiefan ein Schlag ins Gesicht. Ich hasse rennende, springende Zombies.

Oder wie Romero schon in "Diary of the Dead" am Anfang verlauten ließ:

"Die können nicht rennen, wie auch, ihre Beine sind steif und kaputt."

Auch ein lustiger Zombiefilm ala Braindead:


Dance of the Dead


----------



## Tja (25. Juni 2009)

The Hills Have Eyes

kurzum:
Gruppe findet eine Videokamera, auf welcher Aufzeichnungen des letzten Zombiemahls zu sehen sind und das Ganze nimmt seinen Lauf. Unbedingt(!) ungeschnitten ansehen.


----------



## Stress05 (25. Juni 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Dance of the Dead



LOL am Schluss wo der Tüb sagt "es wirt nicht im landen gegessen" xD


----------



## Stress05 (25. Juni 2009)

So Ich hab gerade Dairy of the Dead angekuckt Ich fand den Film Super ! ^^ 




Spoiler



am besten fand ich als der Tüb im Hospital die Cam auf landen Wollte wie kann man so Blöde sein alleine Zurück zu Bleiben um einen Camera auf zu landen xD (das Hätte ich  nicht gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Stress05 (26. Juni 2009)

So heute kommt ja Shaun of the dead im fernsehen Trailer   den kuck ich auf jeden fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (26. Juni 2009)

Shaun of the dead is echt ganz cool, heute auf Dvd geschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dance of the dead hab ich auch zufällig gesehen damals ^^ war ganz okay, bisschen zu teenager-orientiert aber passte sonst.
Werde mir dann morgen mal Diary of the Dead und falls die Zeit reicht Rec ausleihen - ich bin gespannt ^^


----------



## Stress05 (27. Juni 2009)

Aber eins muss ich zu dem Film sagen ^^ er war verdammt lustig xD


----------



## El Homer (27. Juni 2009)

Zombie Strippers...ich fand ihn gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PZYYioAJJE


----------



## Camô (27. Juni 2009)

Martyrs.
Böser Horrormix aus Splatter und Okkult. Das Ende ist einfach nur krass. Der Regisseur gilt als größtes Horrortalent seit Jahren, geniesst hohe Anerkennung.


----------



## Night falls (27. Juni 2009)

> Martyrs.
> Böser Horrormix aus Splatter und Okkult. Das Ende ist einfach nur krass. Der Regisseur gilt als größtes Horrortalent seit Jahren, geniesst hohe Anerkennung.


Ja, und die ganzen Zombies...
Wait - what?


----------



## Wolfner (27. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> So ich bin ein leidenschaftlicher zombi fan ^^ da ich die alten filme nicht so gut finde [...]




Pffff.... "Night of the living Dead" sieht zwar billig aus und hat furchtbare Musikuntermalung, ist aber immer noch einer der besten Zombie-Filme! >:-[


Ein Zombie hing am Glockenseil soll ja recht lustig (trashig) sein. Ist aber auch schon älter (1980) und ungeschnitten kaum zu kriegen.

Gibt aber dafür sehr lustige Berichte darüber auf Youtube ^^


*Eltern schockiert über "Ein Zombie hing am Glockenseil"*



Hihi...
Vielleicht sollte man erwähnen - Trotz des Alters: *USK18*
Mit gutem Grund... ich habe euch gewarnt. Sonst hagelts noch für mich ne Verwarnung ;-P

Allerdings frag ich mich um wieviel Uhr der Bericht damals lief.


Edit:

Bzgl. "The Hills have Eyes":

Wenn man bei Tanz der Teufel 1 genau hinguckt, bemerkt man, dass ein altes Filmposter von dem im Keller des Hauses hängt ^^


----------



## Landerson (27. Juni 2009)

Hab da mal ueber eine neuen Zombiefilm gefunden:
Zombieland
Schaut ganz lustig aus.

Und dann noch das hier:
Dead Snow

Beide sind auf der Apple Hompage zu finden


----------



## Stress05 (27. Juni 2009)

Landerson schrieb:


> Hab da mal ueber eine neuen Zombiefilm gefunden:
> Zombieland
> Schaut ganz lustig aus.
> 
> ...



Zombie land sieht nach guten Zombi Film aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ die tübe sind ganz locker so voll Easy ^^ so kommen die im trailer rüber ich glaub ich bin dann auch so einer der locker rüber kommt (falls es mal so weit kommt das es echte zombies gibt was warscheidlich nie passiren wirt) 


So der 2 war nicht so mein ding ? zombie Nazis? WTF ^^ 
aber was neues ^^ 


auf jeden fall danke für die Links 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Landerson (27. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> So der 2 war nicht so mein ding ? zombie Nazis? WTF ^^
> aber was neues ^^
> 
> 
> ...



Naja Zombie Nazis nimmt man doch immer gerne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sind doch das pure Boese...


----------



## Stress05 (27. Juni 2009)

Landerson schrieb:


> Naja Zombie Nazis nimmt man doch immer gerne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und welcher war der Böseste (scherzt frage) 

 ne hast schon recht aber ja ich finde das bast nicht in das Zombi Universum


----------



## Night falls (28. Juni 2009)

> aber was neues ^^


Zombie Nazis sind bei weitem nichts Neues. Aber Zombienazi-Filme sind meistens super trashig! Ich freue mich schon darauf dieses neue Juwel anzuschauen :>


----------



## tear_jerker (28. Juni 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Zombie Nazis sind bei weitem nichts Neues. Aber Zombienazi-Filme sind meistens super trashig! Ich freue mich schon darauf dieses neue Juwel anzuschauen :>


zwar kein zombiefilm aber passt grad in die runde:
Der goldene Nazivampir von Absam 2 xD

das wirklich gruselige an dem Film ist aber das er für einen Produzentenpreis nominiert war, aber von der Boll AG vermarktet wird xD


----------



## Night falls (28. Juni 2009)

> Der goldene Nazivampir von Absam 2


kann ich empfehlen :>


----------



## tear_jerker (28. Juni 2009)

Night schrieb:


> kann ich empfehlen :>


ich hielt ihn schon mal in der hand bei media markt . beim vorlesen des titels(kumpel wa noch da und stand ein paar meter weg) gefolgt vom loslachen , hat mich eine oma in hörreichweite so ungläubig und mit entsetzen angeguckt, dass ich den film peinlich berührt wieder zurück gelegt habe.^^ mal sehen ob ich ihn am montag wieder finde^^


----------



## RAV88 (28. Juni 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Pffff.... "Night of the living Dead" sieht zwar billig aus und hat furchtbare Musikuntermalung, ist aber immer noch einer der besten Zombie-Filme! >:-[
> 
> 
> Ein Zombie hing am Glockenseil soll ja recht lustig (trashig) sein. Ist aber auch schon älter (1980) und ungeschnitten kaum zu kriegen.
> ...





Ein Zombie hing am Glockenseil den werde ich mir mal angucken^^


----------



## Stancer (28. Juni 2009)

Naja also glaube "I am Legend" kann man noch als modernen Hollywood Zombiefilm ansehen

Rest wurde ja schon gesagt.

Empfehlen kann ich noch "Quarantäne" (2008), den fand ich eigentlich ganz nett.


----------



## Independent (28. Juni 2009)

"I Am Legend" hat rein gar nichts mit Zombies zu tun....eher Vampire (oder so?).

Als "Zombie" gilt immernoch wer Untot ist,-oder "Gamestar" liest...


----------



## Stancer (28. Juni 2009)

Ich sag ja "morderner Hollywood Zombiefilm", denn wenn das Kriterium Untot lautet fallen ne ganze Menge der hier genannten Filme raus. Angefangen bei 28 Days later....


----------



## tear_jerker (28. Juni 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> "I Am Legend" hat rein gar nichts mit Zombies zu tun....eher Vampire (oder so?).
> 
> Als "Zombie" gilt immernoch wer Untot ist,-oder "Gamestar" liest...


das buch hat diesen ansatz mit den vampiren, der (schlechte) film mit will smith hat sone kreuzung zwischen vampir und zombie. wobei äußerliche merkmale mehr auf zombie deuten.


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Juni 2009)

Ya aber ob Zombie oder Vampir, der Film ist ziemlich schlecht und von daher nicht zu empfehlen.. xD


----------



## Stress05 (28. Juni 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ya aber ob Zombie oder Vampir, der Film ist ziemlich schlecht und von daher nicht zu empfehlen.. xD



wie so am besten fand ich als er den hund gewaschen hat und dann mein Lieblings Bob marley lied kam xD


----------

